# Top Five Project Management Books



## yelmouh (28 أبريل 2011)

http://www.projectsmart.co.uk/books.html
*A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge: Fourth Edition (PMBOK Guide)*






*Brilliant Project Management: (Revised Edition)*





*PRINCE2 Pocketbook: 2009 Edition*





*Managing Successful Projects with PRINCE2: 2009 Edition*





*Q & A's for the PMBOK Guide: Fourth Edition*


----------



## yelmouh (28 أبريل 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة يا اخواني لكي ثعم المنفعؤ على الجميع 
من لديه اي فكرة او اي رابط لثحميل هته الكتب فلا يبخا علينا 
و بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 مايو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## sh2awaa (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ده رابط الكتاب الاول
http://ifile.it/45k2md/ebooksclub.o...nowledge___Pmbok_Guide_.l_56x2jo91kx60xj4.pdf


----------



## yelmouh (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## yelmouh (6 أغسطس 2011)

http://englishtips.org/exam_materials/ielts/

*Brilliant Project Management*

Published by: JustGoodNews (Karma: *2937.19*) on 21 July 2011 | Views: 157




4 ⇧ 

 Share 

Projects - and Project managers - are failing at an alarming rate. In the IT industry only 24% of projects succeed according to the Government Office of Commerce. Railtrack and the upgrade of the NHS are high profile examples of large project failures. And there are plenty of low-profile examples available too - as any viewer of Channel 4's Property Ladder programme will confirm. In an ever growing market, Brilliant Project Management stands out from the crowd. This revised edition is part of the high profile Brilliant series and the first edition redefined the mould for books in this category. Through its engaging and entertaining approach, Brilliant Project Management does more than just talk you through the process. It provides practical advice and techniques taken from people's experience in the real world so you always know exactly what to do and say to make your project a success. Brilliant Project Management highlights the areas where your actions and behaviours will make the difference between failure, an average outcome, and a huge success. Whether you're always behind schedule and fighting to catch up, haven't a clue where to start, or simply want your projects to be more successful, this book will teach you simple and effective techniques to leading 
successful projects every time.

الرابط للتحميل
http://ifile.it/287p5qi/3813bus__0273722328.pdf


----------



## abahre (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الكتاب الثالث

http://depositfiles.com/files/3gr6d4uqr

وادعيلي


----------



## Khalid Essam (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكَ الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م_هبه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فى الأخ الذى بادر بهذه المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## العبقرية (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع جدا


----------

